# Where to find templates?



## rudebuay (Sep 15, 2009)

I am very new to case moding and would like to know if there is a place where I can find templates for the case rear cutouts, the front and the motherboard tray?

If anyone has this info I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance,

RudeBuay


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The rear cutouts will vary according to space available and the size fans you are installing. You can use the fan as a template.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

YouTube - Case Mod Guide: Adding Cooling Fan with Hole Saw, www.mnpctech.com

Great vid on using hole saw for fan holes.

I did mine before seeing this the same way, one at the side pointing in at the hard drives, another on top over the cpu heatsink tower blowing out.


----------



## rudebuay (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys but I was looking more for measurements rather than how to drill a hole. To be more specific:
I want to build myself a custom case out of either plexiglass or stainless steel but I need to know what measurements to use for the cutouts that will need to be made. 

I was hoping that there would be a pdf or something I could print and stick to the material to make the cutouts.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

The guy in the vid (and I) used the fan guard as the template.

Not rocket science but it worked for he and I. And on plastic or paint the tape acts as a chip-preventer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use any I/O plate for the rear Mobo opening. Fan gaurds, as per the video, for fan openings. For the front cutout's (external drive bays) measure any old PC case.


----------

